# Paph. sanderianum 'Melinau Paku'



## Drorchid (Apr 23, 2015)

One of our Paph. sanderianum's is in bloom, and has 6 flowers on one flower spike! So, I thought I would share some pictures. The petals are 64 cm long, so that is a total of 768 cm of petal length on one flower spike!.





















Robert


----------



## Carper (Apr 23, 2015)

A fantastic display and just stunning with 6 flowers. Is there a secret to the bloom count or will this be the norm from the parentage?

Gary
UK


----------



## OrchidIsa (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh my my my my....... !!!! :drool::drool::smitten:


----------



## Cat (Apr 23, 2015)

Just Wonderful!!! :clap::clap::clap: Love sanderianum's so much. At some point I want a few of these in my collection. Love Love sanderianum's. Thank you for the pictures!!!:clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 23, 2015)

Is it only a two growth plant Robert? That's impressive flower production.


----------



## rbedard (Apr 23, 2015)

Very nice; thanks for sharing!


----------



## Justin (Apr 23, 2015)

oh my goodness!


----------



## theshatterings (Apr 23, 2015)

Wowsers! Love it.


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 23, 2015)

Beautiful and so well captured in the photos.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 23, 2015)

Dark areas look awfully red...


----------



## emydura (Apr 23, 2015)

WOW. What a display. I can't recall ever seeing a sanderianum with 6 flowers. And the plant doesn't look that ridiculously big either.


----------



## John M (Apr 23, 2015)

Wonderfully well grown! Congrats!


----------



## troy (Apr 23, 2015)

Excellent plant!!! Where did you get it? How long have you had it?


----------



## theshatterings (Apr 23, 2015)

troy said:


> Excellent plant!!! Where did you get it? How long have you had it?





Sounds like it may be some wild collected plant from the cultivar name? The Melinau Basin is where Mulu is in Borneo where Paph. sanderianum are found and Paku is generic for 'fern' so it might've been because there're lots of ferns there. I made that all up in my head but maybe Robert can tell us more hehe : )


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Drorchid (Apr 23, 2015)

theshatterings said:


> Sounds like it may be some wild collected plant from the cultivar name? The Melinau Basin is where Mulu is in Borneo where Paph. sanderianum are found and Paku is generic for 'fern' so it might've been because there're lots of ferns there. I made that all up in my head but maybe Robert can tell us more hehe : )



LOL, no this is a seed grown plant that originated I believe from Hilo Orchid Farms. I named it "Melinau Paku" as I wanted to give it a name from the area where they are native too (Mulu Park). Melinau Paku is one of the rivers in the Park, and as this plant has long winding petals, just like a river of petals, that is why I named it as such...

Robert


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 23, 2015)

The leaves/growths are just gorgeous (and so are the flowers). What are your growing conditions? Water/fertilizer regime?


----------



## theshatterings (Apr 24, 2015)

Drorchid said:


> LOL, no this is a seed grown plant that originated I believe from Hilo Orchid Farms. I named it "Melinau Paku" as I wanted to give it a name from the area where they are native too (Mulu Park). Melinau Paku is one of the rivers in the Park, and as this plant has long winding petals, just like a river of petals, that is why I named it as such...
> 
> Robert



Great! I knew there would be a more logical reason.. This sandie sure has some long winding petals : D


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 24, 2015)

Holy cow


----------



## polyantha (Apr 24, 2015)

Man this is a very good sandie! I have never seen sanderianum with 6 flowers until now. Guess you have set a new standard. Looks like 7 flowers is the magigal number now similar to roth. Congrats!


----------



## Clark (Apr 24, 2015)

Certainly redefines the term petalmania.
Your sandie is a (f-bomb) machine.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 24, 2015)

I think that's the best sandie I've seen. Such gorgeous, chunky, beautifully coloured flowers. Well done! :drool:


----------



## eteson (Apr 24, 2015)

just a wow!! :drool:


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 24, 2015)

Damn! :drool:

Superb plant and bloom as always!!!


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 24, 2015)

Amazing! Beautiful!


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Apr 24, 2015)

:drool::drool::drool: looks yummy.... it will be a dream if i can grow and bloom sandy like that.


----------



## Bjorn (Apr 24, 2015)

(Silence...........)
B


----------



## Heather (Apr 24, 2015)

Yup, I got nothing to add...Congratulations! Just gorgeous!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Apr 24, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 24, 2015)

Wow. Well done.

Can't wait to see what the future holds.


----------



## Marco (Apr 27, 2015)

Good one Robert - Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stone (Apr 27, 2015)

It's just not fair.


----------



## Cat (Apr 28, 2015)

Stop bumping this up. I can't take looking at the picture!!!! So much drool on the floor to clean up now.


----------



## phraggy (Apr 28, 2015)

Nothing I can say that hasn't already been said. Wonderful.

Ed


----------



## eaborne (Apr 28, 2015)

Robert, How do you recommend growing sanderianums and what type of potting mix is it in? Thanks!


----------



## Drorchid (Apr 28, 2015)

eaborne said:


> Robert, How do you recommend growing sanderianums and what type of potting mix is it in? Thanks!



We grow them pretty much the same as all our other Paph's. Our potting mix is Orchiata Mix (https://www.orchidweb.com/products/bark-orchiata-~2936.html) with some added growstone (https://www.orchidweb.com/products/growstone-perlitesponge-rock-alternative-~3335.html)

Robert


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 28, 2015)

Drorchid said:


> We grow them pretty much the same as all our other Paph's. Our potting mix is Orchiata Mix (https://www.orchidweb.com/products/bark-orchiata-~2936.html) with some added growstone (https://www.orchidweb.com/products/growstone-perlitesponge-rock-alternative-~3335.html)
> 
> Robert



I find Growstone to be highly alkaline since the foaming agent is Calcium carbonate. I rinsed it many times and the pH is still alkaline.


----------



## Drorchid (Apr 28, 2015)

Paphman910 said:


> I find Growstone to be highly alkaline since the foaming agent is Calcium carbonate. I rinsed it many times and the pH is still alkaline.



We just use a little Growstone in our mix, so the total pH of the barkmix doesn't get too alkaline. The fact that it is slightly alkaline works probably well for us, as our fertilizer is slightly acidic, so the Growstone will buffer/neutralize the acidity of the fertilizer. Also a lot of Paph's (like Paph. sanderianum) grow in areas that there is a lot of limestone, so they like a slight alkaline (basic) growing media, so another reason the Growstone probaly works well for us.

Robert


----------



## Gilda (Apr 28, 2015)

Sigh...simply breath taking !!!!!!!!:clap:


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 29, 2015)

Gorgeous! I hope there are more where that came from! How wet and shady do you grow sandy? With other multis or with mottled leaves? Does it dry out in between waterings?


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 29, 2015)

Incredible sand!!!

Now to breed with a good "1meter petals".


----------



## Drorchid (Apr 29, 2015)

paphioboy said:


> Gorgeous! I hope there are more where that came from! How wet and shady do you grow sandy? With other multis or with mottled leaves? Does it dry out in between waterings?



Thanks! Yes, we have another one coming into bloom with two flower spikes! We grow them together will all our other multi-florals, and they are in the same area where we grow our Cattleya's so they are in our warmest greenhouse. In the summer however we do usually pull an extra shade cloth over the Paph's. And yes, they will dry out in-between waterings.

Robert


----------



## neno747 (May 5, 2015)

Fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## troy (May 5, 2015)

I bid $75.00!!! Lol..


----------



## orchidman77 (Sep 1, 2015)

I hope you guys at OW have plans to make some sanderianum seedlings up for sale soon....that's an amazing plant!


----------



## Stone (Sep 2, 2015)

troy said:


> I bid $75.00!!! Lol..



Ok, I'll go $76.50


----------



## Justin (Sep 2, 2015)

move that decimal 2 places to the right....


----------



## Achamore (Sep 2, 2015)

Just spectacular, beyond imagination!


----------



## chris20 (Sep 2, 2015)

Really spectacular!


----------



## L I Jane (Sep 2, 2015)

A real beauty!!


----------

